# Adulting Accomplishments



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Let's hear 'em.

Mine is that I just put away the pile of clothes that had been sitting on the dryer the past 2 months.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

mg:congratulations!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I cannot share any. 

Because I am a bad adult.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Finally got the room cleaned up and upstairs vacuumed. I try to do it once every few weeks. The cat has a cardboard scratcher that she loves but gets the cardboard pieces everywhere, and you end up tracking them all over the house. If not for that, I wouldn't have to clean as often.

Of course, by the time I got the room cleaned up, closet reorganized, clothes/laundry done, bird cage cleaned, etc., the day was gone. Housework is fun... not.

I also deep cleaned with bleach the two main bathrooms in the house. It was disgusting due to someone being sick and I won't go into details.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I just booked an appointment for my husband's bleeding hemorrhoid. Yup 😳
Don't tell him I told you guys 😊


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I managed to get up and out of the house without having any coffee before 10:30 yesterday. 

The kitchen is clean too, except it still needs to be mopped.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Doing my core excersizes every night. There have been a few exceptions where I didn't do them, like last weekend during the riding clinic, otherwise I have done them every single night since the start of the winter.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I did the dishes last night and emptied the dishwasher. Ooh..I also picked up all the dog poo in the yard.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

horseylover1_1 said:


> I managed to get up and out of the house without having any coffee before 10:30 yesterday.


This would never happen to me.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I finally folded my clean laundry last night that I had sitting on my couch staring at me for a few days. Been so busy I haven't had the time, nor did I feel like it. :lol:


----------



## lynabago (Dec 22, 2016)

I cant say that I adult very well. I extort my kids into doing my dirty work. My 20 y.o. son lives with us while going to school so his rent consists of doing dishes and taking care of the dogs. When he wants play money, I bargain with him to do the vacuuming and laundry. My 22 y.o daughter has 2 kids and frequently needs diapers, a ride, etc. She will come clean the house and I over-pay her for it. I HATE house work! Now that Ive got horses, thats all I want to do! If Im not riding, Im grooming. If the weather is bad, Im on the computer shopping for tack or watching videos about horses. ADULTING SUCKS!

HOWEVER,,,,,,Im a great cook! When I decide to cook a good meal (more than hamburgers or salad) I go overboard. I love greek, so we eat many greek or Mediterranean meals.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

We get to PAY taxes this year. Not an accomplishment... but it's making me feel real adult like... and grouchy.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My cooking experiments more closely resemble food than poison!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

^^^ I totally relate to this one Blue Eyed Pony! hahaha


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

blue eyed pony said:


> My cooking experiments more closely resemble food than poison!



I cook to survive rather than for enjoyment. I remember making my uncle sick with some concoction I’d brewed-up in a home economics class at school. He was the only one brave enough to try it! 
Today, I’ve managed to: finish painting one of the sheds; do the ironing; clean the bathroom; and, get myself organised for work tomorrow so that I don’t have to rush around the house and fly up the road to the town.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I avoid the whole cooking fiasco and just drink Soylent. Less dishes too.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

KLJcowgirl said:


> We get to PAY taxes this year. Not an accomplishment... but it's making me feel real adult like... and grouchy.


I paid about $10,000 in taxes in 2016 for 2015 taxes. :shock:


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

horseylover1_1 said:


> I paid about $10,000 in taxes in 2016 for 2015 taxes. :shock:



:shock: I won't complain about what I gotta pay then haha :beatup: It was just a first for us and quite a shock.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

horseylover1_1 said:


> I managed to get up and out of the house without having any coffee before 10:30 yesterday.





Avna said:


> This would never happen to me.



I am with Avna on that one. 10 mins after waking up is already late :twisted:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

It is Holy Week in the world of Catholicism (among others) and I am a key parish choir member and also the only person responsible for the church decor although I have some helpers. Holy Week starts with Palm Sunday (last Sunday) and ends with Easter Sunday. Plus, I have a big family party on Easter, and my daughter and fiancee fly in from the east coast on Good Friday. There are FIVE total scenery changes in the church this week plus special music to go with each one. The reason I am explaining this is that this is just the kind of unrelenting series of responsibilities that makes me literally sick with stress. 

But! I have planned ahead! I've been working methodically for weeks to make sure it all goes smoothly as possible. I am making the most difficult part of my very complicated Easter meal ahead of time (moroccan bisteyeh pie), I have only one last Easter fabric drape to hem, the guest room is almost ready (no small task as it is my project room normally), and I have not overscheduled myself! I delayed my riding lessons and the hay delivery until after Easter, using adult forethought! 

I'm already exhausted, but at least I'm not panicking, like I usually do right about now. Adulting is a good thing.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Horsef said:


> I just booked an appointment for my husband's bleeding hemorrhoid. Yup 😳
> Don't tell him I told you guys 😊


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

So adulting is about cooking and cleaning? Well, I'm way behind on those things. I did, however, fix up the pasture fence line, put in a temporary fence to move the horses into a different sacrifice area, and, well, I guess I fed my kids, dogs and horses. 

You folks complaining about paying 10k in taxes are funny. I WISH! I live in Canada where I pay roughly 50% of my income in taxes. But don't worry, I don't have to pay it in one lump sump. Nope, our thoughtful government takes it out of every one of my paychecks so I don't have to worry about it. In fact, I will be technically working just to pay my taxes until June or so. Then whatever I earn the rest of the year I get to keep. 

What else... well, I finished a bunch of big work projects on time. Set up a bunch of meetings where I told other people to get their butts in gear. And hey, I even managed to squeeze in lunch with a colleague today! We'd been saying we needed to do it for years, literally, but we never found the time. It felt good! Like "huh, so this is what normal people do when they have a lunch break." It's all good. I like my life - work lunches included (yes, we did a little work during our lunch).


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I finally got out and mowed my lawn for the 1st time, weed eated, and leaf blew and did gutters on house.. real adult fun..lol

although I did get to bring my horse to the house to visit today and rode in my yard.. something I have wanted to do for years..lol


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> You folks complaining about paying 10k in taxes are funny. I WISH! I live in Canada where I pay roughly 50% of my income in taxes. But don't worry, I don't have to pay it in one lump sump. Nope, our thoughtful government takes it out of every one of my paychecks so I don't have to worry about it. In fact, I will be technically working just to pay my taxes until June or so. Then whatever I earn the rest of the year I get to keep.


I'll quit complaining now.

But am I right to be jealous of Canada's health care? I would bet most Americans spend 50% of their income in taxes/healthcare/tolls. Not counting the deductibles.

I don't want to adult anymore.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

horseylover1_1 said:


> I'll quit complaining now.
> 
> But am I right to be jealous of Canada's health care? I would bet most Americans spend 50% of their income in taxes/healthcare/tolls. Not counting the deductibles.
> 
> I don't want to adult anymore.


I had to pay a penalty on my taxes for not having health insurance for the full year last year.... the penalty is cheaper than the insurance would have been:shock:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horseylover1_1 said:


> I'll quit complaining now.
> 
> But am I right to be jealous of Canada's health care? I would bet most Americans spend 50% of their income in taxes/healthcare/tolls. Not counting the deductibles.
> 
> I don't want to adult anymore.


Yes, I'm ok with paying my share, even though I complain sometimes. It's the price we pay, and I'm lucky enough to have a good income. But our taxes aren't just high because we have a public healthcare system, it's also because our population is quite low compared to a country like the US. We have a huge network of roads that have to be maintained regardless of how remote the localities are. Mind you, I use the word "maintain" loosely. Less people to pay = higher income tax. Not to mention our 15% sales taxes (varies by province), alcohol and tobacco taxes, and of course, gas taxes! 

But at the end of the day, I have food on the table, a roof over my head, and horses with their very own barn. I can't complain. I guess that's adulting.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Dang, I can't even imagine 50%. I think we pay around 30? I'm not even sure. The number makes me shudder. I do pay about $600 a month for my kids to be insured, though. I'm sure that would bump me up close to 50%!

Let's see...adulting...I ran 5 miles before 8 but I don't think that's very adultish...then I took a shower and am now having breakfast and coffee...still thinking...I put my dirty laundry IN the laundry basket after my shower? Does that count? I think it does because my kids don't do that w/out me nagging.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> Dang, I can't even imagine 50%. I think we pay around 30? I'm not even sure. The number makes me shudder. I do pay about $600 a month for my kids to be insured, though. I'm sure that would bump me up close to 50%!
> 
> Let's see...adulting...I ran 5 miles before 8 but I don't think that's very adultish...then I took a shower and am now having breakfast and coffee...still thinking...I put my dirty laundry IN the laundry basket after my shower? Does that count? I think it does because my kids don't do that w/out me nagging.


Pretty sure showering counts. I haven't done that yet. Because, why? I'm just going to spend the day in the mud anyway. 

Did you MAKE said breakfast? That's adulting. 

I don't know about running 5 miles. I do know I couldn't do it! Much less before 8 am on a day off! Do I do get up to feed the horses, dogs, and kids every morning while everyone else sleeps. That makes me feel angry, not like an adult. So I'm pretty sure I haven't adulted yet today.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Well...so far today the horses, dogs & cat have been fed. Coffee is made and breakfast has been eaten. I will be adulting today - need to get the house cleaned and laundry done/put away. Also might bake something for Easter. Aside from that, a 20km mileage run (Not adulting)....but it will pretty much be a full day...the good thing about being an adult is the wine waiting for me at the end of the day  (which I accidentally drank half of the bottle last night...OOPS)


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

So talking about really bad adulting, I just got a call from Spectrum after our Internet got shut off that I forgot to pay the bill. I don't even know how this happens... I have a very organized list of bills due. :shock: 

Late Spectrum bills don't hit your credit.. right guys???


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I thought about this thread today when I went to the grocery store. I confess: I failed at adulting today. 

Hubby took the kids away for the night. I have the house to myself. That's right, for the first time in 14 years, I am alone in my own house. I'm not even kidding. Oh sure, I've gone away without them on work trips. But they've never all gone away at the same time. EVER. 

So I went to pick up a ham for tomorrow's Easter supper (they'll be back tomorrow, around lunch). I bought the ham, don't worry. Also: a can of gravy, a bag of chips, a tub of ice cream, and two bottles of wine. To be fair, the ice cream is for the apple pie tomorrow and one bottle of wine is also for tomorrow. The rest is for me. That's right. I'm home alone and I can do what I want! Supper: fries with gravy. That's right, mommy's breaking all the rules! I'm not even going to eat a vegetable! Don't tell my kids.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Potatoes are veggies. 


I skipped out on Easter dinner and stayed home. I'm actually cooking rice for myself. 
Step up from the crackers and cashews I've been eating otherwise. 
And I did 3 loads of laundry.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Meh, you're all kids. I wish WISH wish I only paid 10K in taxes, if I did, I would have some good coin leftover. I am redoing the front fencing, it's white 3 board estate fencing, however most of the spans are 12', the sling of lumber I have is 10 footers, so I have to dig about 10 more post holes, by hand. There will be no kickboxing workout on that day I tell ya. I will then paint it, by hand, first time I did that fence (15 years ago and horrible lumber, most broke), I used a sprayer, this time I will use a roller. I will use the bobcat to haul away the old broken fence boards though, 2 by 8's are **** heavy.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah well I have you all beat.. I clocked into work today worked an hour and was told I was no longer needed anymore and to have a nice life.. employee of the month at one time.. 2 raises for great performance, constantly getting free lunch from comment card reviews..etc.. kind of a shocker.. and the reason was total crap.. nice my time of service was a throwaway


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^That really sucks! Hope you are re-employed quickly.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

gingerscout said:


> yeah well I have you all beat.. I clocked into work today worked an hour and was told I was no longer needed anymore and to have a nice life.. employee of the month at one time.. 2 raises for great performance, constantly getting free lunch from comment card reviews..etc.. kind of a shocker.. and the reason was total crap.. nice my time of service was a throwaway


Oh that's terrible! So sorry to hear! :hug: I hope it lends an opportunity to get an even better job for you, where you will be truly appreciated!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Did some adulting today. Some car repair on my moms car. Watched a YouTube video first. Man to things really help. From comments I learned shops wanted anywhere from 300-500. It only cost 37 bucks for the part. Was a royal pita, and took awhile, but still that's a big savings.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Funny thread, made me laugh my head off! You all crack me up. Some very good adulting going on here.

Gosh... as for me... ummm... I am not so good at adulting, despite my rather, ahem, "advanced" age. LOL. Being single, and living in an apartment, and only having a dog and some parakeets, I find I can still sort of behave like a kid... but, let's see... I bought extra toilet paper while out grocery shopping... since I am always running out, this was huge for me. :happydance:

Jeez gingerscout, that's awful, I'm sorry to hear that! Their loss.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I added my health insurance to my list of automatic debits yesterday!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Last night, I folded all of my laundry & my laundry basket is completely empty.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh wow... 

Easter monday.. Got up at 9:30 am, made coffee, washed dishes, washed the shower, sinks, pots from a party 2 days ago.. brushed the floor, fed the chickens, horses, cats.. did some laundry, cleaned some stuff up and in the evening even went to trim hooves for 2 mares.. My BF was proud of me.. I was like.. meh.. If I did a little more every day it would be better.. 

Today feeling a little off, but I got food organised for cats and dogs (raw feeding), coffee chat with my friend, picking snail shells for my chickens, mixed a bucket of feed for my friend to feed my chickens with when I am gone this weekend.. little things.. and I still need to go trim my geldings hind feet and should do some straightness training with him to start building his muscles back... ehh.. can I just sleep? 

Oh, I work from home now.  fixing old windows.. but as I need my BF to get some stuff there done, I cannot continue my part


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Going on a trip on sunday is forcing me to adult all those things I've procrastinated all this time! Went and took my bike to the repair shop, have to finish an assignment for school, called the helpdesk to reset my work mail password (complicated security stuff). And I made a decision and bought a laptop, since the one I have is really REALLY dying on me under my daily workload. Pressing that purchase button on Amazon, emptying out my bank account was pretty scary but exciting! 

I also took my cinch to be shortened this morning, and have to call the vet and pick up supplements for the pony before I leave. I have a to-do list of about 20 pages for the rest of the week but I'll get through it!! LOL, I'm so bad at this stuff xD


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I adulted this week by applying for a job I'm actually qualified for and therefore might actually stand a chance at getting.

I also "adulted" by seriously working on my novel, despite having a terrible attack of writer's block.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> I adulted this week by applying for a job I'm actually qualified for and therefore might actually stand a chance at getting.
> 
> I also "adulted" by seriously working on my novel, despite having a terrible attack of writer's block.


Good for you! Good luck on the job app


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I took chicken out to defrost this morning so I can make din-din tonight. :lol:


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I got a job. That's adult like, right?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Luce73 said:


> Good for you! Good luck on the job app


Thanks  

is it bad that I'm actually more excited about cracking the 10,000 word mark on my novel? :lol:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

After I got home today from a trail ride I hosed down the trailer inside BEFORE all the wet manure dried in the ribs of the matting. What an adult!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I ate breakfast at 11:30 this morning  Now, who has motivation to kick me to go to work to the other room in the house?


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cherrij said:


> I ate breakfast at 11:30 this morning  Now, who has motivation to kick me to go to work to the other room in the house?


This is so me, every day. I work late-ish so I sleep in late-ish, lol, coffee and/or breakfast usually happens around 11 AM and I feel accomplished if I'm out running errands by noon. People talk about getting up at 6 AM every day naturally and I just... can't even. I used to get up at 5 AM every morning for work Monday-Friday and knew I needed a career change. It was very hard on my body emotionally, mentally, and physically. I much prefer my schedule now.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

horseylover1_1 said:


> This is so me, every day. I work late-ish so I sleep in late-ish, lol, coffee and/or breakfast usually happens around 11 AM and I feel accomplished if I'm out running errands by noon. People talk about getting up at 6 AM every day naturally and I just... can't even. I used to get up at 5 AM every morning for work Monday-Friday and knew I needed a career change. It was very hard on my body emotionally, mentally, and physically. I much prefer my schedule now.


When I worked, I was getting up 7 am every day, going to bed after 11pm, weekends - getting up 8-9. I have to feed horses every morning, I was lucky my work started at 10am and I worked till 7pm, get home around 8pm feed horses, cats, dogs and then I could think about maybe eating and getting in my bed.. 

Now my man wakes me up, because he has to go to work before 10 am or closer to 11 (it varies) and quite often we stay up till 1 am, because he only returns home at midnight. He is a bartender now.. 

So for me now it's like - get up with my man, drink coffee, when he leaves I go to feed horses and my chickens, then get back inside, make some breakfast and try to get ready for the day.. all my work is at home at the moment... 

I quit that last job because I got some nasty virus with sinus infection and bronchitis for a MONTH!!! I was dead and having anxiety attacks when I thought about going back there... My body could not take the strain anymore - all those hours on my feet and only +12°C all winter...


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm resurrecting this thread because I seriously am avoiding any adulting this Monday. Instead of doing some things on my to-do list I'm procrastinating on the forum. 

Gah.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I did SO much cleaning this weekend.  & organizing.  It was pretty fun because I blasted music haha. Just felt really good! 
I always keep my place neat but I had to dust & re-organize my closets. I also tossed some old clothes and put them in a clothes/shoe box near my place for someone who needs them!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I didn't do any adulting this weekend. And I loved it. Unfortunately been having to some this morning, but managing to avoid full on adulting by posting in Horse Fourm. Today's adulting will conclud with grass cutting this evening, and cooking something that doesn't go in the crockpot. Maybe even a green vegetable. I dont think I had any vegetables this weekend. 

Poptart- I did make those meatballs, and they were really good.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

horseylover1_1 said:


> I'm resurrecting this thread because I seriously am avoiding any adulting this Monday. Instead of doing some things on my to-do list I'm procrastinating on the forum.
> 
> Gah.


I'm at work, halfway through grading a stack of tests. They are sitting to my left on the desk as I'm refreshing the "Active Topics" link.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job Poptart! Definitely way more than I accomplished. I still have a bag of clothes in my car I've been wanting to donate to the homeless shelter for like... 2 months. 

I'm just sitting back waiting for the day I can quit my "day job" and train horses for a living. :lol:


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I have been avoiding being an adult pretty hard the last two or three weeks. My husband is currently on his second week long business trip within three weeks and I'm struggling. This is a new thing for us and I'm not sure I'm enjoying it haha though I do get to spend more time with my horses and my family. The sun is finally consistently shining and the fresh air and Vit D are doing me good. Dishes and folding laundry can wait for a rainy day... or if the new land lords decide to stop by haha


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I have adulated today, by not whipping the snot out of my whiny-a$$ millennial co-worker. He is 17 going on about 8 I think.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Beef and Broccoli with additional vegetables over rice. Grass cut, with hedge trimming and blowing. And maybe even some laundry since I didn't this weekend. Although for me, not really adulting. I've been doing my own since 6th grade. My mom said here is the detergent, this is where you turn it. If you want clean clothes, from now on that's how you get them.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Do glad there's a thread on this!!!! 

I'm actually super proud of myself lately. 

After being in a slump after graduating with no job, living *leeching off cough* with my mother and laying around the house all day every day, I have become a successful adult. 

I found a job, for one. I get up at 5am every day, have a coffee, get dressed, go let my horse out and go to work for eight hours. I get home, feed my horse his grain, shovel his stall out, work for three or four hours doing fencing (planting posts, nailing insulators, huuuge fence so long job) go in, make supper, put Trouble back in the barn, have a coffee and go to bed. 

I never in my life thought I'd be doing something like this. Getting up at five am is a feat in itself!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

aubie said:


> Beef and Broccoli with additional vegetables over rice. Grass cut, with hedge trimming and blowing. And maybe even some laundry since I didn't this weekend. Although for me, not really adulting. I've been doing my own since 6th grade. My mom said here is the detergent, this is where you turn it. If you want clean clothes, from now on that's how you get them.


Wait, my daughter's in sixth grade... hmmmmm...


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Can we have adulting failure group?!

The past week, I've failed miserably, I got some washing and chores done, but lately, after getting up at 5am, working 10 hours, going to feed the horses, I have failed to eat anything remotely home cooked or healthy. I finish up with the horses around 7 - 730pm, starving, and not wanting to cook. So I haven't been. (Ashamed of the many drive thrus I've been to)
Terrrible.
I also go to bed early at like 830 - 9, to get up and do it all again.

BUT thankfully, after today, I have 3 days off.. Maybe there is hope for me yet!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> Wait, my daughter's in sixth grade... hmmmmm...


That's also around the time breakfast changed for me. It was at 6:30 if I wanted it. She would add to what she was making for her and my dad. If I wanted to sleep late, make it yourself.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I found a job, for one. I get up at 5am every day, have a coffee, get dressed, go let my horse out and go to work for eight hours.


That is awesome! What are you doing?


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

6gun Kid said:


> I have adulated today, by not whipping the snot out of my whiny-a$$ millennial co-worker. He is 17 going on about 8 I think.


Sorry the little turd is 27, not 17


----------



## Shilohpony (May 2, 2017)

I did some a lot of adulting this weekend. Granted I spent more than six hours on back of my horse riding through green fields and pastures. When I was through with my therapy I was fully able to cook a good meal, vacuum the floors, do the dishes, change the bed and get the laundry done. Couldn't have gotten any done without the therapy.


----------



## Verdana (Aug 25, 2016)

I did my taxes for the first time this week. I needed to claim my tax return, so it was long overdue! Taxes are scary and confusing and I am muddling through them terribly. 

I did not, however, budget like an adult this month (which is why the tax return will come in handy). It's the first time I have to choose between horse food and my food. Can't say I like it.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I got a huge tax return and a summer job. I'm ballin' over here. So much irresponsible spending... 

Its going to hurt in a few months.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I made the bed today!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Now that it is nice outside I have done nothing BUT adulting. It kinda sucks to be honest. This weekend was all about the yard work. Today was work, then laundry, then more yard work. Oh, plus bills had to be paid last week....being an adult kinda blows sometimes. I work to earn money, then watch it disappear.


----------

